# Roasted Veggie Wrap Sandwich w/Goat Cheese



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2002)

2 TBS extra virgin olive oil
1 bunch Arugula lettuce or any other variety
1 TBS chopped sun-dried tomatoes
2 TBS goat cheese
1 TBS sherry vinegar
1/2 orange pepper
1/2 yellow red pepper
2 large sweet red pepper
1 TBS extra virgin olive oil

 1. Heat 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil in a hot skillet. Add 2 large sweet red peppers. 1/2 yellow red pepper, 1/2 orange pepper - seeded, cored, and cut in strips - sauté‚ until soft. 

2. Remove from the heat and sprinkle with 1/2 tablespoon of sherry vinegar. 

3. Spread 2 tablespoons of goat cheese on the flour tortillas, or wraps. Scatter 1 tablespoon of chopped sun dried tomatoes on the wrap. Divide the sautéed peppers on top of tortilla, making sure they are in the center of the tortilla. 

4. Toss 1 bunch of arugula lettuce (or any other variety of lettuce that you choose) with 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil and 1/2 tablespoon of sherry vinegar. Place tossed arugula in the center of tortilla.

5. Fold about of inch of the tortilla from top and bottom over the filling. Turn the wrap sideways and roll it up. Wrap in wax paper or tin foil.

6. Serve at room temperature.


**Sounds like you could add some flank steak to this, delete the goat cheese, add feta cheese and some Greek seasoning and have a Greek wrap!


----------

